# Large collection of classical recordings - looking for archives/scholars to donate to



## nyclegacy (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

My grandfather Harry Chin passed away about a decade ago, and my family has inherited a large classical music collection from him. While me and my husband do appreciate classical and orchestral music and are currently combing through the collection for our favorites (Debussy, Mahler, Brahams, sadly doesn't look like he collected Wagner or Schoenberg) there is more than we can reasonably keep or listen to. There are several thousand pieces in this collection, which is on cassette/vinyl/CD. He did carry on correspondence with several amateur and professional scholars, and if you knew him I would love to talk with you. 

Everything is in excellent condition and many are unopened. There is also a large number of Japanese classical CDs as well. There are a lot of rare, self-recorded tapes of Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli concerts which I would love to pass on to someone who can really appreciate these rare recordings.

I would like to donate these to scholars/archives/researchers, but I don't know where to start. Would appreciate any advice. For example, what would be the best way to catalogue the items? What label information is meaningful? Where should I look for archives/scholars/researchers?

It doesn't feel right to just sell everything (classical being hard to sell anyway). I would much rather pass these on to people who felt the same love for classical music, as I think that's what he would have wanted and I would like to honor his memory. We are located in NYC and may be able to accommodate viewings over the summer. I am also willing to ship some of the collection to archives/digitizers as long as postage is reimbursed. I am a grad student myself and don't have a high income, haha.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

How kind of you.

As a New Yorker, my first thought is the NY Public Library’s Performing Arts branch, located in Lincoln Center, which is also the home for Julliard. It has a tremendous collection of recordings, but I’m sure you have things it does not. You can ask if they would send over a curator to look at it.

Also, as US/NYC resident, you may be able to get a tax deduction if you can get a proper appraisal. Talk to a tax advisor about the details (including carry forward rules).


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm interested in the Japanese classical music. I feel my basic Western classical library is essentially complete, but a chance to expand my consciousness Eastward would be awesome.

I'd gladly pay postage and/or reasonable donations if you can send me a list?
[email protected]

P.S. - I'm clear across the country in Seattle

P.P.S. - "Harry Chin," really???


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

You should get in touch with David; he's in the same pickle as you.
Family CD Collection - Romantic Calssical and Rarities


----------

